# What Does This BL Say About the Breed?



## lenise1973 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have four puppies my husband purchased with the intent to sell two of them. Two are blue pits and the other two are blue fawn pits. I wish I could keep them all. They are the best little buddies and whomever purchases them will be proud dog parents. Bragging rights will be justified!

They are registered. The previous owners said their bloodline is Gotti, Crenshaw Clampett, Razor's Edge. Can you tell me what this bloodline means about their temperament? I'm still new about the breed although we have a rednose pitbull who I strongly believe has some Vindicator bloodline in her due to her temperament.

My husband was told by a breeder he met that they are actually show dogs. That is mostly true because their parents and grandparents are championed.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

First, should mention you can't judge a dog's bloodline via their temperament. As far as the bloodlines on the pups, Gotti and Razors Edge are generally acknowledged as American Bully lines. (ie, bred for size, exaggeration, big heads, etc.) Crenshaw is a gamebred line, bred for performance and usually quite "hot" towards other dogs. Never heard of Clampett. But if you really have a mix like that, there's really no telling what you're going to get. It's crossing extreme opposites within the breed.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

What she said!


----------

